# problème launchpad sur lion 10.7.3



## calimero darkfl (26 Février 2012)

bonjour a tous je viens vous demande de l aide car j ai vu que c étais possible de change le fond d écran du launchpad avec la commande cmd+b pouvez vous m aide a change se fond car quand je tapez dans launchpad la commande cmd b rien ne se passe même j ai fais de  avec la touche alt rien ne se passe pouvez vous m aide merci a vous


----------



## calimero darkfl (27 Février 2012)

(problème résolu commande cmd+alt+ctrl+b pour qui sa intéresse


----------

